# Micro-controller programing without parallel or serial ports



## kashthealien (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi I have a laptop that doesn't have paralell/serial ports what can I use to program my microcontroller. All I have are 4 USB ports:upset: :4-dontkno


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

USB-to-serial adapter.


----------

